
Systemd timer units have the unfortunate practical effect of hiding errors - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdTimersAndErrors
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
".. since it was using a systemd timer unit, that error output went to the
journal and was effectively invisible to us, lost within a flood of messages".
One a side note - the comments section of the article contains an example of
why some people are just so toxic these days From xxx at 2019-11-05 12:25:37:
dozzie: It doesn't require knowing systemd inside and out because it is on the
Arch Wiki. You are just bad.

